# Beauty Connect Expo Myanmar 2020



## Minh Vi (Nov 13, 2019)

- Full name of the event: The 6th International Exhibition & Conference for Aesthetic, Beauty, Cosmetics, Hair, Nail and Spa in Myanmar
- Date: 24-26 September 2020
- Venue: Rose Garden Hotel, Yangon, Myanmar
- Official website: beautyconnectasia.com
- Organizer(company): Minh Vi Exhibition & Advertisement Services Co., Ltd (Veas)
- Frequency: annual
- Event profile:
Beauty Connect Expo Myanmar includes highlighted activities such as: *B2B Matchmaking Program* where various domestic and international enterprises can directly network, search for new distributors and expand relationship with partners right at their booth; *Seminar Program *with hot topics will be presented by top speakers, leading experts and professionals in the beauty industry, updating for participants practical and comprehensive hot topics and helping them to grasp latest market information and technology transfers in Myanmar beauty market; *Stage Program* show you the most appealing performance of makeup artists, hair stylists...


----------

